#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Wled berkane oe wled oujda finrakoem?

## BentBerkane

ik ben op zoek naar een jongen uit berkane/oujda of omstreken voor een iets serieus!! geen grapjes dus..k ben oud genoeg dus als je uit bent op spelletjes...allah j3awnek oe j3awenie....  :sniper:  
een jongen tussen de 28 en 35 jr.

groetjes 'n berkania  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BentBerkane

trouwens dit is niet voor my maar voor mn nicht...
ik ben zelf nog te jong  :blozen:

----------


## benani

ik ben 24 maar woon in saidia is dat ook goed

----------


## ABU SALMAN

ik ben 18 jaar en ikzoek een serieusevrouw voor mijn neef,hij 28 jaar,heeft een leuke baan en komt toevallig ook uit Berkane, Bajo.
bel me a.u.b. 0648812867

----------


## oujdionline

salaam ja bent bladi,

----------


## Doctor. Ali

bent berkan yakie of is het niet bent zenkaaaa ??

Je hebt me echt laten rollen van het lachen daar zal ik je dan maar voor bedanken zeker. Als je iemand van berkane of oujda zoekt dan ben je toch wel een dikke illy (zoubida is je naam waarschijnlijk??  :wohaa:  ) ben er zelfs bijna zeker van dat jij een snor hebt, maar kan natuurlijk geen probleem zijn voor mannen uit die plaatsen waar je zo hopeloos naar zoekt. ik zou zeggen nog veel succes in de lamour van berkane & oujda

----------


## amro

Assalamu alaikum wrh,
Beste zusje,
ik heb tegen jou profiel in Maroc.nl gekomen, en vond ik het dan een goede idee om met jou in contact te komen voor al gair inschalah.
Als je ook leuk vind, dan blijven inschalah in contact om te discuseren en ideen over onderwerpen die ons Islam en moslims betrefen uit te wisslen, en wie weet mischien nog meer inschalah, sinds ik eigenlijk op zoek naar een zawga met Islamitisch orientatie ben inschalah. 
en hoewel ik weet nog niet of u geintereseerd ben zal ik toch inschalah een idee over mij en mijn achtergrond aan u te geven.

Het is even moeilijk om over zich te kunnen vertelen, maar zal ik het 
toch in een paar woorden proberen.Ik ben Moslim Alhamdulillah,van 
Marokkaanse Afkomstig,34 jaar,ik woon in Ned al 5 jaren en ben ik nu 
bezig met mijn Master scriptie in Modern linguistics UVA.Ik hou veel van 
lezen,reizen,sporten vooral fitness, kennis in het algemeen and talen 
vooral:ik spreek standaard Arabic,Marokkaanse en Egyptische Arabic,goed 
Franse en Engels,redelijk Spaans en Ned. 
Lichamelijk, als dat belangrijk is, heb ik Al hamdulillah een goed look, 
een goed postuur 1.87 cmt/ 88 kgrms,fit,zwart haar en ogen.
Ik ben op zoek naar mijn helft die een spirit van verantwoordelijkheid 
heeft,die een zin om een familie te bouwen en het leven volledig te 
genieten binnen de grenzen van Allah heeft,en Allah zal het makkelijk voor 
ons maken.Ik weet dat tegenwoordig is het heel moeilijk om een geschikte 
partenair te kunnen vinden: men hoort vaak verschilden verhaaltjes over 
trouwen-problemen en dat maakt de mensen bang en sceptisch. Dat begrijp 
ik wel, maar wat begrijpen sommige mensen niet is dat alle de problemen 
zijn het resultaat van hun afwijking van de instructies van Allah en 
zijn profeet Mohammed vzoh. Allah en zijn profeet vzoh hebben ons, alle 
de instructies die aan ons een gelukkige leven in dit leven en 
hiernamaals zou garanderen, zien gelaten: wat is het doel en betekenis 
van Trouwen, hoe moet de man en zijn vrouw elkaar behandelen, wat is het 
recht van elke persoon  Allah zegt ik heb tussen jullie (man en zij 
vrouw) liefde en barmhartigheid gezetendat betekent dat zodra twee 
personen zich trouwen,hun haart en hun leven wordt met liefde en 
genegenheid ingevuld.Lieve zusje,het leven is heel mooie en ik ben zeker 
(inchaalah) dat men een heel gelukkig leven in hier en hiernamaals kan 
hebben, als men de weg van allah volgtIK geloof in het gezegd werk voor 
jou leven alsof altijddurend zou je leven, en werk voor jou hiernamaals 
alsof je morgen zou sterfen. U kunt mij liever op mijn e mail adres emailen [email protected]

----------


## BentBerkane

> _Geplaatst door Doctor. Ali_ 
> *bent berkan yakie of is het niet bent zenkaaaa ??
> 
> Je hebt me echt laten rollen van het lachen daar zal ik je dan maar voor bedanken zeker. Als je iemand van berkane of oujda zoekt dan ben je toch wel een dikke illy (zoubida is je naam waarschijnlijk??  ) ben er zelfs bijna zeker van dat jij een snor hebt, maar kan natuurlijk geen probleem zijn voor mannen uit die plaatsen waar je zo hopeloos naar zoekt. ik zou zeggen nog veel succes in de lamour van berkane & oujda*


ha ha ha....wat poep je nou allemaal....ik heb geen stront geroepen dus je reactie was zwaar overbodig  :moe:  . En waar kom jy vandaan mister perfect??? laat mensen voortaan gewoon in hun waarden, en bemoei je nie teveel met anderen. En voor t geval dat, myn naam is zkr geen zoubida...(maar een snor heb ik wel  :vingers: ) Waar jy vandaan komt zyn mensen blijkbaar nie opgevoed..tbi3a lghenza. Allah jkta3 essel3a tfoe...  :kotsen:  

nou doei doei...  :strik:

----------


## la-salama

hoi meisje,

met alle respect hoop ik dat je gauw de man zult vinden die bij je past.

Maar ik moet zeggen dat ik zeer slechte ervaring heb met brekna, mijn ex- man komt er vandaan en IK HEB HET GEWETEN!!!!!!  :kwaad:  

Veel succes!!

----------


## nabil1980

Hai,
K ben een jonge marokaanse student(24 jaren jong) en woon in groningen.Mijn roots liggen in oujda!

Als je dit aanspreekt ,hoor k 't wel!

----------


## ikbenbadr5

a lah lah, tbakelah hla brakna. Ik ben zelf van Berkane, dus ook shab tomatish en ptata. Mohim ik weet alleen dat tomatish duur is geworden (nee nee grapje).

Mohim, ik zie wel iets zitten in u a berkania. Voeg me maar toe op msn : [email protected] dan kunnen we eens kennismaken en kasar en lachen. safi?

all beslama, ik ga wat tomatish vooraleer ze duur worden. Anders kan ik geen sharmila met sardin eten.  :vierkant:

----------


## ikbenbadr5

a lah lah, tbakelah hla brakna. Ik ben zelf van Berkane, dus ook shab tomatish en ptata. Mohim ik weet alleen dat tomatish duur is geworden (nee nee grapje).

Mohim, ik zie wel iets zitten in u a berkania. Voeg me maar toe op msn : [email protected] dan kunnen we eens kennismaken en kasar en lachen. safi?

all beslama, ik ga wat tomatish vooraleer ze duur worden. Anders kan ik geen sharmila met sardin eten.  :vierkant:

----------


## frgf

sex of geen voor het huwelijk

----------


## zinaoujda

> ik ben op zoek naar een jongen uit berkane/oujda of omstreken voor een iets serieus!! geen grapjes dus..k ben oud genoeg dus als je uit bent op spelletjes...allah j3awnek oe j3awenie....  
> een jongen tussen de 28 en 35 jr.
> 
> groetjes 'n berkania


heeys ik heb misschien wel een partner voor je als je echt lma3kol wilt ik zou zegge hier mijn msn en we spreken wel daar wel [email protected] doei doei :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## mocro26

hey docter ali ik weet niet waar je vandaan komt .
maar veel mensen zijn gek op mensen uit berkan.
dat jij uit een levensloze streek komt of een keer gekwest bent door een berkania hoef je niet zo te regeren .
jij moet echt hulp zoeken bij een docter.

----------


## X_Y

> trouwens dit is niet voor my maar voor mn nicht...
> ik ben zelf nog te jong


oh jammer, ik wilde namelijk jou  :tong uitsteken:

----------

